# Vent Boost Gauge



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

As I'm sure many of you have seen, there is a company called P3 that makes these awesome digital interfaces that fit right into your vents. They can do all kinds of things, read boost, IAT's, etc. I've been talking with one of the guys over there since SoWo about getting one specific to the Beetle's vents. So I'd like to gauge some interest from everyone to see if we can get enough people together for a group buy. 

Please post up and let me know if you're interested!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> As I'm sure many of you have seen, there is a company called P3 that makes these awesome digital interfaces that fit right into your vents. They can do all kinds of things, read boost, IAT's, etc. I've been talking with one of the guys over there since SoWo about getting one specific to the Beetle's vents. So I'd like to gauge some interest from everyone to see if we can get enough people together for a group buy.
> 
> Please post up and let me know if you're interested!



I am in if the price is right! :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> I am in if the price is right! :thumbup:


What would you consider a good price? Keep in mind, its not just a boost gauge and they have to do research to get it to fit properly in our vents.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

If I have to give up an AC vent then :thumbdown:

Too hot here in Florida for that! 


If I don't have to give up a vent then I would consider it depending on what it does and how good it looked

Any pics from another model car they've already done?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Chris659 said:


> If I have to give up an AC vent then :thumbdown:
> 
> Too hot here in Florida for that!
> 
> ...


You don't have to give up the entire vent. Actually the vent should stay fully functional. Here is a link to their web site. http://www.p3cars.com/ Only thing is those things are more expensive than I can probably afford
at the moment.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> What would you consider a good price? Keep in mind, its not just a boost gauge and they have to do research to get it to fit properly in our vents.


I just see they don't make one yet for the 2012+ Beetle's so there is probably some R&D involved which probably raise the price above what I can spend at the moment. 
A good price would be around $250 but I see they are charging closer to $380+ which is a bit steep. But I am sure it's a great deal for someone with the money to spend.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thats pretty cool. Looks expensive though. What's the expected price?


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

I actually think I e-mailed them awhile ago as well. While the pod on top is nice the three things I like in any track car I own is Oil Temp, Water Temp, and Oil Pressure. Of course there are others but those three are a good indication of something going south. Had a race car blow a head gasket during and enduro race. While we were out after that, the driver at the time saw the oil pressure drop and the water temperature drop as well and brought it in before the car had a catastrophic failure. I just put in a sandwich on my E30 this weekend with oil temp and pressure gauges as well. I wonder if the APR Mobile app could do something similar like have gauges shown.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

My car isn't a turbo, so no use for a boost gauge but that their mk6 gauges look real clean on their website.
Looking forward to seeing how you guys make out.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

Desob said:


> I actually think I e-mailed them awhile ago as well. While the pod on top is nice the three things I like in any track car I own is Oil Temp, Water Temp, and Oil Pressure. Of course there are others but those three are a good indication of something going south. Had a race car blow a head gasket during and enduro race. While we were out after that, the driver at the time saw the oil pressure drop and the water temperature drop as well and brought it in before the car had a catastrophic failure. I just put in a sandwich on my E30 this weekend with oil temp and pressure gauges as well. I wonder if the APR Mobile app could do something similar like have gauges shown.




with the highline MDI on the Turbo Bettle it can shows water temp and oil temp, and we have boost gauge on the center of the dash too...


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

PooLeArMor said:


> with the highline MDI on the Turbo Bettle it can shows water temp and oil temp, and we have boost gauge on the center of the dash too...


I don't trust most factory water temp gauges and I have yet to see mine budge at the track while the oil temp gauge is hitting 250. Thought have thought about pulling that stupid lap timer and putting in my own oil pressure gauge. I take factory gauges with a grain of salt.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I'd be down


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Desob said:


> I don't trust most factory water temp gauges and I have yet to see mine budge at the track while the oil temp gauge is hitting 250. Thought have thought about pulling that stupid lap timer and putting in my own oil pressure gauge. I take factory gauges with a grain of salt.


I agree the Water temp never changes regardless how hot it gets or how hard you drive the car. Amazing  The laptimer on the gauge pod is pretty useless. I never use the thing and the Boost Gauge isn't really worth it either. I rather have a proper Gauge 
that tells me the true Boost and Vacuum as well. I wonder how easily those are to change.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So what would you guys consider a reasonable price? To get a decent discount we'd have to get around 20 people which seems like a lot though

posted using tapatalk


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

drtechy said:


> So what would you guys consider a reasonable price? To get a decent discount we'd have to get around 20 people which seems like a lot though
> 
> posted using tapatalk



$200-$250 shipped top.. there is many other similar Gauge on the maket that does the same and they are all below $200.....


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I'd be alright with a 200-250 price


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

PooLeArMor said:


> $200-$250 shipped top.. there is many other similar Gauge on the maket that does the same and they are all below $200.....


Yea right, name one vent gauge that cheap that can do the functions of the p3. Don't forget it's not just a boost gauge. 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I guess once we see how it looks a rendering or something, plus it would be nice to have the white/blue color instead of the red. I think if it was on par with the current prices of 350-389 I wouldn't have an issue as it serves a purpose. I mean cheaper would be cool but I understand these things can be pricey but they offer some cool features I think I would like. Plus I would prefer to pay for something that is of good quality and fitment then a piece of crap that had no though put into it.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

drtechy said:


> Yea right, name one vent gauge that cheap that can do the functions of the p3. Don't forget it's not just a boost gauge.
> 
> posted using tapatalk




yes,i know only P3 makes the vent gauge, but there is other company that make similar thing too etc: Scan Gauge for about $160 and i myself is using Ultra Gauge for $70 on my Mini Cooper

these digital gauge are getting all the info from the ODB II port so the accuracy are all pretty much the same.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Mmmmm soon bug soon...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Holy expensive

posted via tapatalk


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

as with most things i'll wait a year and get one when someone parts out thier car. :laugh:

i think my son is getting me a boost tap and guage (dont tell him i know) and im going to try something with it


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I would have been interested in this but not at that price..... Does anyone produce a plug and play for the three gauge pods? I would keep the oil temp would would like a more accurate boost gauge and maybe a water temp to replace the useless lap timer.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> I would have been interested in this but not at that price..... Does anyone produce a plug and play for the three gauge pods? I would keep the oil temp would would like a more accurate boost gauge and maybe a water temp to replace the useless lap timer.


Nah we've all been waiting to see something for that

posted via tapatalk


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm in, had a P3 gauge on my R and seeing that my premium pack didn't come with the dash gauges, I'd be in for one.


----------



## OkieBikerDude (Dec 25, 2014)

*Useful gauges in the dash pod*

I'm just curious about the status of this thread. My '14 R-Line has three clocks (at least two, too many) so I would like to replace the "pod" timer with an oil pressure or some other worthwhile gauge.

OBD:wave:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

OkieBikerDude said:


> I'm just curious about the status of this thread. My '14 R-Line has three clocks (at least two, too many) so I would like to replace the "pod" timer with an oil pressure or some other worthwhile gauge.
> 
> OBD:wave:


The pod gauges are all one piece, so if you replace one, you gotta replace all of them.

posted via tapatalk


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Still waiting on that P3 vent gauge tho.... No word. Site still hasn't changed


----------



## OkieBikerDude (Dec 25, 2014)

drtechy said:


> The pod gauges are all one piece, so if you replace one, you gotta replace all of them.
> 
> posted via tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback. You are more knowledgeable than me but your last comment is the kind of challenge I like. If I can get up the nerve to remove the pod for closer examination, I'll see if there are any options. Removing the timer can't be too much of a job but locating the input data for an oil pressure gauge might be another story.:wave:

OBD


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

OkieBikerDude said:


> Thanks for the feedback. You are more knowledgeable than me but your last comment is the kind of challenge I like. If I can get up the nerve to remove the pod for closer examination, I'll see if there are any options. Removing the timer can't be too much of a job but locating the input data for an oil pressure gauge might be another story.:wave:
> 
> OBD


Trust me, I completely tore it apart. Now if you wanna start cutting the gauges apart and trying to crack the circuit board perfectly you might get only one out, but you'll need to make a custom face for them too because they aren't standard round gauges either, even though they look that way lol. 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

So after pestering P3cars for information regarding this vent gauge, they finally emailed me back with a mock up of what it looks like to get rid of me haha.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Yea I gave up on them a while ago, they're taking way too long and too expensive now

posted from tapatalk


----------

